# Vacation feeding for shrimp?



## NatalieT (Mar 20, 2007)

If I leave a tank of shrimp + plants for 10 days untended, will the shrimp die? Will they be OK just eating algae/plants? Alternately, is there something I can give them to munch that won't decay and spoil the water?

How do you tell if the shrimp are getting enough to eat vs. if they're underfed?

(Background for the questions: I have no shrimp yet, but I want to get some. Two months from now, I will be gone for 10 days. I am trying to decide whether I can get shrimp now, or whether I need to wait until I'm home again before getting them.)

Thanks!
Natalie


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

If you have any oak trees around, pick up some dead (brown) leaves and soak them in fish water in a bucket, them white 5g buckets work good, until they sink. That can act as shrimp food for the 10 days you're gone. They won't affect your water parameters the 10 days you are gone.


----------



## NatalieT (Mar 20, 2007)

Hmm, I don't know if I'd recognize an oak tree... (google image search...) oh, yeah, there's plenty of those leaves lying around right now. Good, that's alright then. Hurray! I can get shrimp!

Will the leaves + algae make a fairly complete diet for the long term, or should I figure on giving them some other foods under normal circumstances?

Thanks!
Natalie


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

If your tank has a good supply of algae they will be fine for 10 days without being food. 

Shrimp are not that picky of eaters, they will eat most anything that your fish do. Mine also eat algae wafers, sinking wafers, shrimp pellets, green beans and zuchinni.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Do not feed them, they will be fine.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

You wouldn't need to feed them but if you wanted to you could go to: http://www.drsfostersmith.com and type in "Fish Mate Automatic Feeder" in the search box. You'll see a feeder that is easy to put algae wafer pieces and other assorted shrimp foods in. I use this one even when I am not away.

Bill

PS
You won't regret getting the shrimp, they are cool little critters..........


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I would just leave the lights on for a few days before the vacation and maybe do a water change and a good feeding before you leave.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

eklikewhoa said:


> I would just leave the lights on for a few days before the vacation and maybe do a water change and a good feeding before you leave.


What is the purpose of leaving the lights on for a few days before vacation? Do plants store light?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

To grow algae, I am thinking of a mainly shrimp tank though. It works for my Tropheus which also graze algae.


----------



## NatalieT (Mar 20, 2007)

Thank you, everyone, for the great suggestions!

Natalie


----------



## allenkain (Jun 28, 2016)

If your using tap water then your issues are starting there with who knows what entering your system. Increased feedings and unstable parameters are going to equal disastrous results. Look into getting a Rodi unit and follow advice above. Matrix isn't going to be enough imo, gfo like rowa phos, chemipure blue or purigen will help but you need to stop feeding so much as well because your dumping nutrients that your tank can't process. I would stop dosing too until you read up on balancing calcium, Alk and magnesium, then make the changes slowly and dead oak leaves serve as shrimp food during Vacation.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Allenkain, welcome to APC!

Unfortunately this thread is 9 years old. New members often miss the date shown just above the poster's name on the extreme upper right of the post. Check the date of the last post in the thread to know the age of the thread.


----------



## NYC (Jun 28, 2016)

I have 10 amanos in a 65 gal. I never feed them. I dont have any fish either. Only plants. The shrimps eat all the crap in the tank.


----------

